# RBZ Radio Software Enhancements



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I found a chrysler TSB for a firmware update on RBZ radios. This will probably not apply to most of the 2011+ vans.



Confirm you have RBZ RADIO (Model# located next to Aux Input)












Check your firmware (See TSB below)




Download firmware 8.05.01 (15.9MB) from
 http://www.mediafire.com/?z3mrb86kem6rdsk



Open the .ISO file with your CD burning software and burn a CD. You can download a free version of Nero here:
http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-nbl-free.php



Turn Ignition to On position (not accessory) and insert the CD. Further instructions are listed in the TSB below.




After the update is complete it will reboot and come back to the upgrade screen. Select No and eject the disk.





The only setting that went back to default was the radio EQ. My Sirius radio presets and blutooth pairing did not reset












































TSB NUMBER: 08-028-10 REV. A
DATE: November 02, 2010
SYMPTOM/CONDITION:
*· The display may appear to be dimly lit when in backup camera mode (if equipped).
· Screen fonts to small or unclear.
· Video playback, display to bright.
· Audio playback, sound quality/frequency response could be improved.
· Hands free call information does not display caller ID.
· Bluetooth streaming audio information is incomplete.*
DIAGNOSIS:
If the customer experiences any listed Symptom/Condition(s) perform the following:
1. Check the radio software version.
a. Press “Menu” button on the radio.
b. Press “System Setup” touch screen soft key.
c. Press “System Information” touch screen soft key.
d. The software level is the number reported after the word “Application”.
2. Is the radio software version at 8.05, or greater?
a. YES >>> This service bulletin does not apply. Further diagnosis may be required.
b. NO >>>> Perform the repair procedure.
PARTS REQUIRED:
Qty. Part No. Description
AR (1) 68092693AA Software Disk
REPAIR PROCEDURE:
NOTE: If the software update process is interrupted/aborted, the process should be
restarted.
1. Start the vehicle.
2. Install the software disk into the radio CD drive and follow the instructions on the
screen.
NOTE: Do not cycle the ignition during the update process.
3. Once the update is completed eject the disk.
4. Verify that the radio software version is at 8.05.
a. Press “Menu” button on the radio.
b. Press “System Setup” touch screen soft key.
c. Press “System Information” touch screen soft key.
d. The software level is the number reported after the word “Application”.
5. Using wiTECH clear any DTC's that may have been set in other modules during
software upgrade .


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The most noticeable item from this update is the backup camera picture quality. Anyone who has this radio should do it.


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

update went fine. will reply back with more notables, but thus far sound quality is much improved.


----------

